# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ช็อค!!ยางป้ายแดงถูกๆราคาเบาๆพร้อมใช้งานทันทีครับ

## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด  21  มีนาคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ***

*ยางรถป้ายแดงราคาเบาๆ ทุกชุดเป็น  ยางใหม่  100%     สมบูรณ์ 100%   รับประกันทุกชุดครับ   ทุกคัน*









*ถูกและดี    มีที่นี่ครับ   รับประกันไม่ผิดหวังครับ      พร้อมใช้งานทันที      ราคาเบาๆ    ยางทุกชุดพร้อมใช้งานทันที  ครับ

เน้นเป็นลูกค้ากันระยะยาว ครับ    ขายมากว่า 1,000  ชุด  ไม่เคยมีปัญหาครับ  ไว้ใจได้ครับ  **


รับของ    วัชพล   รามอินทรา   สายไหม      กรุงเทพมหานคร      


  085-4065645      Dtac           ID Line      chamois99        




***ในกรุงเทพมหานครวิ่งเอาไปส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านได้ตลอด 24 ขม. ครับ*****


ขั้นตอนการซื้อขาย   นัดรับหรือส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงาน   รับของเช็คของให้สบายใจค่อยชำระเงินครับ**  

ต่างจังหวัดส่งให้ได้ครับ  แพ็คอย่างดี   *** ออกค่าส่งเองนะครับ**

ภาคเหนือ+อีสาน    ส่งขนส่ง it transport ,ntc, นิ่มจีเส็ง รถไฟ

ภาคใต้  ขนส่ง  sd express  ,รถไฟ*



*1.ขายยาง17กะบะยกสูงป้ายแดง All new revo Preruner  2017  สวยดอกเต็มๆ  ยางสวยดอกเต็มๆ   ดอกหนาเต็มๆ    95%+  สมบูรณ์ 100%   พร้อมใช้งานทันที    

ยาง  Bridgestone  รุ่น   Dueler  H/T  684 II       ขนาด  265/65/17    **ใช้กันยาวๆ 4 ปีสบายๆ**

ขายถูกยกชุด    9,999   บาทเท่านั้นครับ         ***ราคานี้เลขมงคลไม่ลดแล้วนะครับ รับประกันความถูกครับ

**เบิกใหม่ cockpit เส้นละ  5,500*4 = 22,000 บาท ประหยัดเป็นหมื่นครับ***

https://www.cockpit.co.th/product_de...spx?tiresID=24*









*2.ล้อ15แม็กพร้อมยางป้ายแดง    All new vios  2017    ยางใหม่ 100%   ยังไม่ลงพื้น   ตุ่มหน้ายางครบ 4 วง   พร้อมใช้งานทันทีครับ    ***รถออก  20   มีนาคม   2017***

ยาง DUNLOP    รุ่น  enasave ec 300      ขนาด    185/60/15R      

ขายถูกยกชุด    12,888   บาทเท่านั้นครับ         ***ราคานี้เลขมงคลไม่ลดแล้วนะครับ รับประกันความถูกครับ****













*3.ล้อ15แม็กพร้อมยางถอดตอนป้ายแดง    All new vios  2016    ยางสวยดอกเต็มๆ   ดอกหนาเต็มๆ    98%+  สมบูรณ์ 100%   พร้อมใช้งานทันที    

ยาง YOKOHAMA   รุ่น  db decibel E 70      ขนาด    185/60/15R     ใช้กันยาวๆ 3-4 ปี สบายๆครับ

ขายถูกยกชุด    9,222   บาทเท่านั้นครับ         ***ราคานี้เลขมงคลไม่ลดแล้วนะครับ รับประกันความถูกครับ****















*4.ล้อ15พร้อมยางป้ายแดง All  new jazz 2017   ยางใหม่  ตุ่มหน้ายางครบ 4 วง    พร้อมใช้งานทันที  ***รถออก  18  มีนาคม   2017***

ยาง maxxis  รุ่น  ma 307    ขนาด  175/65/15r  

ขายถูกยกชุด    10,888  บาทเท่านั้นครับ         ***ราคานี้เลขมงคลไม่ลดแล้วนะครับ รับประกันความถูกครับ*












[b]5.ล้อ15พร้อมยางสวยดอกเต็มๆ   Almera   ยางสวยดอกเต็มๆ   ดอกหนาเต็มๆ    95%+  สมบูรณ์ 100%   พร้อมใช้งานทันที    

ยาง  Goodyear  รุ่น  GT3      ขนาด  175/65/15r

ขายถูกยกชุด    9,999   บาทเท่านั้นครับ         ***ราคานี้เลขมงคลไม่ลดแล้วนะครับ รับประกันความถูกครับ












*6.ยางเปล่าๆ16ญี่ปุ่นแท้ใหม่ป้ายแดง  All-New Mazda3 Skyactive    2017  ยางใหม่ 100%  ตุ่มหน้ายางครบ 4 วง   พร้อมใช้งานทันที      ***รถออก 20  มีนาคม   2017***

ยาง  TOYO   รุ่น   NANOENERGY R38    ขนาด  205/60/16r     ใส่ atis  civic  mazda 3  accord camry   teana ได้ครับ

ขายถูกยกชุด    9,999    บาทเท่านั้นครับ         ***ราคานี้เลขมงคลไม่ลดแล้วนะครับ รับประกันความถูกครับ**

***เบิกใหม่เส้นละ 4,500*4 =18,000 บาท  ประหยัดหลายพันคับ***











*7.ยางเปล่าๆ17 ยางสวยดอกเต็มๆ   ดอกหนาเต็มๆ    95%+  สมบูรณ์ 100%   พร้อมใช้งานทันที    

ยาง DUNLOP  รุ่น  LM  703     ขนาด 215/50/17r    ใช้งาน  3-4 ปีสบายๆครับ ดอกเต็มๆ 

ขายถูกยกชุด    6,222   บาทเท่านั้นครับ         ***ราคานี้เลขมงคลไม่ลดแล้วนะครับ รับประกันความถูกครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด  5  มีนาคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ 

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645   ID  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด  6  มีนาคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645   ID  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด  8  มีนาคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645   ID  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด  8  มีนาคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645   ID  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด  9  มีนาคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645   ID  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด 10  มีนาคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645   ID  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด 14  มีนาคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645   ID  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด 15  มีนาคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645   ID  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด 16  มีนาคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645   ID  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด 17  มีนาคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645   ID  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด 19  มีนาคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645   ID  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด 20  มีนาคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645   ID  line   chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*อัพเดตล่าสุด 21 มีนาคม   2017***  สดๆร้อนทุกชุดครับ  มาจัดกันไปได้ครับ

เข้ามาที่ร้านใส่ฟรีทุกชุด หรือ ส่งให้ฟรีทั่วกรุงเทพมหานครครับ**

085-4065645   ID  line   chamois99*

----------

